
David Byrne on the Uncanny Valley - sanj
http://journal.davidbyrne.com/2008/06/06102008-voice.html
======
biohacker42
_So—if an entity displays the correct facial expressions, sounds and gestures,
who’s to say it’s not “experiencing” the emotions?_

It is not experiencing emotions because it is a robot.

Sometimes very profound thoughts, are not very profound at all. When we see a
rotting carcass we don't experience hunger, but a hyena would. It's just
programming.

So the only way a robot would feel something is if it is programmed to "feel
something".

~~~
pygy
> So the only way a robot would feel something is if it is programmed to "feel
> something".

The topic is a bit more subtle.

Defining and understanding subjective experience is a topic that currently
totally evades scientific understanding. Try to explain in a non ad hoc way
what it is to see the color red (it's the canonical example).

Can a robot ever experience human-like emotions? and, assuming robots
experience somthing, or come to experience something one day, could a human
experience robot-like feelings?

Robert French and David Chalmers (who both studied under Douglas Hofdstater
btw) have lot's of interesting insights about these topics.

------
apu
Somewhat useless without pics.

~~~
troystribling
There is a video here
<http://davidbyrne.com/art/art_projects/robot/index.php>. looks a little
rough, article said it is an early release, but from some angles you for a
second think it is real.

